

BladeRF - USB 3.0 Software Defined Radio - tbranyen
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1085541682/bladerf-usb-30-software-defined-radio

======
MrUnderhill
Very interesting. From the specs it seems like a hefty step up from the cheap
dealextreme DVB stick.

